# RMI+JBoss Vorteile



## Guest (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich sollte einen Client für ein Client Server Programm schreiben, die Kommunikation zwischenn Client und Server ist RMI und der Server ist ein JBoss Server.

Kann mir jemand Vorteile dieser Architektur nennen. Also, warum eigent sich RMI gut für ein verteiltes Programm und hat welche Vorteile hat ein JBoss Srver und ghat RMI etwas mit einem JBoss zu tun, also ist dies besonders geeignet als Serverprogramm bei RMI.

Ich habe keine große Ahnung von JBoss Servern und brauche es auch eigentlcih nicht(weil ich ja für den Client zuständig bin), möchte nur in meiner Doku, die Architektur ein wenig begründen. 

Ich weiß das der Vorteil von RMI ist, das man als Entwickler sich um die Netzwerkgeschichte nicht groß kümmern brauch sondern nur schnittstelle, server und clientprogramm machen muss, aber wie sagt man das wissenschaftlich und gib es noch weitere Vorteile?


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

siehe unter anderem:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remote_Method_Invocation


----------



## Gast (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ok les ich mir mal durch und wie siehts mit JBoss aus, gibt es da Vorteile für die verwendung mit RMI oder sonstige Vorteile


----------



## Gast (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo, in dem Artikel steht zwar was über RMI aber leider nix über Vorteile.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Vorteile gegenüber was? Abwägen kann man nur wenn man 2 oder mehr Seiten hat und recht genau weiß was man ereichen will. 

- Alex


----------



## Gast (27. Sep 2007)

naja ich soll halt begründen warum ich rmi verwendet habe. Allerdings wurde mir das so vorgegeben. Deswegen wolte ich halt vorteile von rmi bei der client-server kommunikation.  haben. 
Oder anders gesagt Gründe warum sich rmi gut dafür eignet


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Wenn du wissenschaftlich arbeiten sollst, dann solltest du vielleicht erstmal schauen was es noch so außer RMI gibt. Und wenn du das getan hast kannst du vergleichen und die Vorteile von RMI auspielen. 
Solange du das aber nicht tust, und dich quasi weigerst mit der Materie "Kommunikation im Netzwerk" zu beschäftigen, wird am Ende nix gescheites bei rauskommen. 
Warum sich RMI gut dafür eignet steht im Wikipedia-Artikel ausführlich genug. Warum es sich besser eignet als andere Sachen: Siehe Anfang dieses Posts.

Um es etwas deutlicher zu machen wie unsinnig deine eigentliche Frage ist, übersetze ich sie mal in eine andere Thematik:

"Warum ist ein <Automarke und Typ deiner Wahl hier einfügen> gut geeignet um auf Straßen von A nach B zu kommen"


----------

